# Egg Share Applicant at the Lister - Questions on Day 3 Tests



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I am currently applying for the "egg sharing" scheme at the Lister and have some questions with which I hope one of you could help me with.

Prior to this, I did a FSH and LH blood test on day 3 but my doctor forgot to make me do the Oestradiol (E2) which means that the Lister doctor cannot fully understand my FSH result i.e. the FSH result is read in relation to LH and especially E2.

My FSH was 9.9, which makes me borderline acceptable as criteria is below 10 but that would still depend on my E2 test results, which could mean that the FSH 9.9 is actually more. And possibly also relate to LH.

Anyway, what should I be looking for in my next test results when I do FSH, LH and E2 all on the same day 3 of my cycle. The FSH should be ideally around 9 but what about E2? And LH? 

If anyone could help with that, I would be most grateful. 

Many thanks in advance

Smila

Many thanks


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Dear all,

Whilst I hope someone will be able to help me with a more specific reply, I have found this web site with useful indications for hormone levels and fertility bloodwork in case anyone finds it useful:

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Lister current or previous egg sharers with an FSH 9-10, could you please let me know what your E2 (Estradiol) levels may have been so that I know what will be considered "normal" versus "not" for the scheme.

Many thanks in advance

Smila

/links


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya can't really help you on your questions but just thought I'd let you know the lister excepted me with a fsh level of 11.5 so your 9.5 should be fine   i was very worried about my result but the nurse said that they'd give me one cycle and see how i got on 3 months later and I'm preggers with twins and so is my recipient so really fsh levels are really only a tiny part of it good luck Allyson xx


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello Allyson,
Great to hear things like that! That really helps.
Good luck with your new family - Twins, how great!

Anyway, if anyone has any other stories like this, it would really help me to hear them.

Many thanks again Allyson!

Smila


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello smila.

I am also an egg sharer with the lister and currently am on my 2ww.  It might also be adviseable to go to the docs and get a HIV test done too, as the lister will make you wait 3 months from that test and will repeat the precedure, as it is done twice. The 2nd test is done 3 months from when the results are back of the first. so if you wanted to start tx pretty quickly it may be an idea to get the ball rolling whilst you are waiting.

I can't help with the fsh levels but good luck with everything. If you want any, more info just email me.

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Smila 

I have recently undergone tx with lister on their egg share scheme  my fsh was 9 and E2 level was 204  which is a little raised , they accepted me for tx still and started me on a higher dose of the stimm drugs both my recipient and I are now pregnant.  

Good luck !!

CJ xxx


----------

